# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011



## xfishbonex

HALLO LEUTE 
Ein Frohes Neues Jahr wünsche ich euch 
ihr wisst ja was wir sehen wollen 
VIEL GLÜCK AN ALLE 
LG ANDRE


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*

Wünsche euch auch ein gesundes, fischreiches 2011 !!!


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*

Moin, Moin, Leute!
Ich wünsche allen Mitlesern und Mefo-Jägern ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.

Heute haben "Traveangler" und ich den ersten Versuch für dieses Jahr gestartet. 

Wann: So 02.01.2011 (9.00 - 12.00 Uhr)
Wo: Neustadt
Wer: Traveangler und Ich 
Womit: Spöket, Snaps und Stripper, verschiedene Farben mit Springerfliege
Was: nichts
Wind: nichts
Wasser: klar, 0 Grad und weiniger, teilw. Eis

War echt kein schönes angeln. Die Eisflächen haben schon ziemlich gestört.  Erst gegen 11 Uhr hatte die Sonne etwas gebracht. Aber leider keinen Fisch.

Bis zum nächsten mal
Milan


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*

Moin Moin!
Habe heute 2 Stunden auf Fehmarn gefischt. Es war ein Kampf da ich an einige Stellen gar nicht mit dem Auto rankam.
Gefangen haben wir zu zweit nichts, aber ein bisschen frische Luft tut einem nach dem ganzen gefeier der letzten Tage ja auch mal ganz gut.
Hoffe das es bald wieder taut und es nicht mehr weiter zufriert.
Gefischt habe ich mit der Fliegenrute und einer Juletrae(Wenn man die googelt findet man auch was#6).

Schöne Grüße Sebastian

@Andre: Unser Lieblingsstrand ist auch von der Außenwelt abgeschlossen.:q


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*

Allen "Kaputtniks" ein frohes und und vor allem gesundes #6 neues Jahr!! #h

War am 01.01. gleich mal kurz los nachdem die Wettermeldungen von vor Ort ganz nett waren.
Aber dann kam der Wind aus NW, das Wasser war nur noch eine Brühe.....
Na ja, haben wenigstens leckeren Tee mit Geschmack getrunken |uhoh:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Habe heute 2 Stunden auf Fehmarn gefischt. Es war ein Kampf da ich an einige Stellen gar nicht mit dem Auto rankam.
> Gefangen haben wir zu zweit nichts, aber ein bisschen frische Luft tut einem nach dem ganzen gefeier der letzten Tage ja auch mal ganz gut.
> Hoffe das es bald wieder taut und es nicht mehr weiter zufriert.
> Gefischt habe ich mit der Fliegenrute und einer Juletrae(Wenn man die googelt findet man auch was#6).
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian
> 
> @Andre: Unser Lieblingsstrand ist auch von der Außenwelt abgeschlossen.:q


 Na mein süssen  das hört sich ja nicht so gut an :caber schau mal für nächsten samstag da will ich mal los 
und du glaubst es nicht der reverent hat sich ne fliegenpeitsche geholt :vik:lg andre


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*

Allen ein fohes neues Jahr und dicke runde Silberlinge............

.....am Freitag gehts los...schaun wir mal


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*

Ein frohes neues auch von mir an alle Petri Jünger.
Ich glaube das Wasser is ziemlich runter in der Temp.  nach den letzten Wochen hat jemand mal gemessen ?würde mich interessieren
#hGr.Andreas


----------



## Raubschnabel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*

hallo.
allen ein frohes und fischreiches neues jahr.
wir wollen am freitag dem 07.01.2011 mit nem kleinen leihboot( wenn das wetter es zuläßt) von neustadt aus auf dorsch oder mefos. hat jemand tipps was die wassertiefe, köder, angeht? wo ist am ehesten mit erfolg zu rechnen?
danke im vorraus, uwe.


----------



## lulachs

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo Raubschnabel,#h
von Neustadt Hafen Richtung Sierksdorf, *sehr gute* Stelle auf Mefo-
gestern eine 56cm Mefo auf Spiro und zwei Nachläufer auf schwarz/roter Hansen
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

da sag ich doch mal Petri Heil :kwelche fliege hat sie genommen :qoder hast du mit spiro und blinker gefischt :vik:lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



lulachs schrieb:


> Hallo Raubschnabel,#h
> von Neustadt Hafen Richtung Sierksdorf, *sehr gute* Stelle auf Mefo-
> gestern eine 56cm Mefo auf Spiro und zwei Nachläufer auf schwarz/roter Hansen
> Viel Spaß und Petri Heil




Moin Günter und Petri zur Mefo !!!

Gruss Sascha !!!:g


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

scheiss die Wand an!!!! Petri zur Schnefo!!!! 

@XBoneX

wir ballern was raus Samstag!!!!!!


----------



## heino53

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

würde mich wundern wenn man mit dem kleinboot aus dem hafengebiet herauskommt.da eigentlich im winter das hafengebiet immer schnell zugefroren ist. wenn nicht versuche ich es die woche auch mal.


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Vergesst es in Neustadt kommt ihr mit Boot nicht raus es sei den ihr habt ein Eisbrecher


----------



## Kasimir Karausche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

petri an lulachs für die erste mefo!

der winter macht ne pause..da könnte was gehn |rolleyes


----------



## küstenjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

moin,......truttenfänge am klinikum neustadt.........zwei grönländer..auf holz....in der mittagssonne......bei einem wurf folgte ein sandaal meinen wobbler.......also zum mitschwimmen nicht als nachläufer......mfg küstenjung
achso,......fast vergessen.....beide wieder im wasser........ich betreibe catch and release.....tight lines...von der küste....


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri !!!

Wir fahren wahrscheinlich Freitag mal los...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@ Küstenjung

Petri dann mal von mir.

Also geht da doch noch was...Lasst das Tauwetter mal kommen...:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Nullnummer in Brodten heute aber das es schien sogar eine Stunde die Sonne und ich habe die ersten Mücken gesehen ....unglaublich.....morgen gehts weiter


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri !!!
> 
> Wir fahren wahrscheinlich Freitag mal los...


 gleich ist samstag wo sind deine fotos :llg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gleich ist samstag wo sind deine fotos :llg andre


 
geh ins Bett alter Mann, du willst morgen früh aus den Federn....


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gleich ist samstag wo sind deine fotos :llg andre


 Andre ich möchte fische sehen. lg#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



boot schrieb:


> Andre ich möchte fische sehen. lg#h


 :g:a:s:a:a:s:glangt das oder soll ich joch mehr fangen lg andre 
man bin ich heiß


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g:a:s:a:a:s:glangt das oder soll ich joch mehr fangen lg andre
> man bin ich heiß


 Das glaube ich dir,aber auf was bist du heiß gg ??|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gleich ist samstag wo sind deine fotos :llg andre



Fotos kannst du haben, nur leider ohne Fisch !!!:c#c:c

Wann: 7.1.11 11-15Uhr
Wer: Egalo und ich
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: Trocken, ab und zu kam sogar die Sonne durch, plus 2 Grad ca.
Wind: Kaum vorhanden
Wasser: Klar, keine Welle
Womit: Blinker, mit und ohne Springerfliege
Fänge: NIX

Sonstiges: Einen Fisch hatte ich fürn paar Sek. am Band und ein paar leichte Anfasser hatten wir auch noch, alles in einen Zeitfenster von ca. 20min.

Morgen gehts vielleicht wieder los, dann aber an einen Strand, in dem ich mehr Vertrauen habe.:g

Anhang anzeigen 153006


Anhang anzeigen 153007


Anhang anzeigen 153008


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 8.1.11 11-15Uhr
Wer: Arbeitskollege und ich
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: Trocken, ab und zu kam sogar die Sonne durch, plus 7 Grad
Wind: 3 -4 S - SW
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Womit: Arbeitskollege mit Blech, Ich hab meine ersten Versuche mit Fliege gemacht
Fänge: NIX

Super Wetter und die Bedingungen haben auch gestimmt. Leider keinen Kontakt, Aber wir versuchen es weiter....

|wavey:


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 8.1.11 11-16Uhr
Wer: Mal wieder alleine
Wo: OH
Wetter: Trocken, Sonnenschein 
Wind: 3 -4 S - SW
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Womit: Mit Blech und Fliege
Fänge: NIX

Morgen auf ein Neues, ( Dazzendorf ) wenn man hinkommt ????


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 08.01.2011, 12.30 bis 15.30 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Ahrenshoop
Wetter: leicht Bewölkt,zwischendurch viel Sonne,
Wind: leichte Briese aus S / SW
Wasser: leicht trüb
Womit: hab heut nur auf Wobbler gesetzt: Spöket rot/Schwarz, blau/weiß, Kutlingen rot/schwarz - diese hab ich bewußt etwas lansamer geführt
Fänge: leider nüüüscht

Bericht: Ein fast perfekter Angeltag war das - hätte noch etwas gebissen, wäre es absolut perfekt gewesen. Waren tolle Bedingungen heute. Da fast die ganze Zeit die Sonne schien war es recht gut auszuhalten, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht heut zu angeln.
Ich habe dort über dem einzigen Muschel-/Seegrasfeld in der Gegend geangelt, die Enten waren dort sehr aktiv und haben jede menge Muscheln nach oben geholt (die kamen mir ständig an der Oberfläche entgegen getrieben).
Wenn dann vermutete ich genau dort die Fische. Drei Stunden habe ich die Stelle beangelt ohne das sich etwas tat - trotzdem war es heut ein herrlicher Angeltag.

Am Montag will ich dann mal mit Volker (volkerma) nach Rügen, mal sehen ob es dort besser läuft.


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo
Hat einer einen kleinen Tipp für morgen,
Howacht, Lippe oder doch besser Niobe.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

schließe mich den Vorrednern mal an...in Sierksdorf ging auch nix........
bis auf klasse Wetter


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo Leute 
Heute war ich auch los mit Bamse 34 ,und Hansenfight 
ich hatte 3sec spaß #q Bamse 34 danach eine 40 
Hansenfight 3 sec spaß 
aber ich konnte schöne fische heute sehen :g
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Gummifisch01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat einer einen kleinen Tipp für morgen,
> Howacht, Lippe oder doch besser Niobe.


 Hallo bleib auffen festland :gdie insel ist zukalt 
auffen festland sind die ersten Fische danach kommt die insel 
lg andre


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo,
Die Entscheidung ist gefallen: Fahre morgen nach Howacht Höhe: Hohes Ufer.
Werde mit Blech und wenn möglich mit Fliege fischen.
Bericht folgt.
gruß


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo 
waren heute auch los. Von Juliusruh bis Arkona. Waren mit Boot draußen. Haben 4h gefischt und auch geschleppt. Nicht einen Fisch gesehen. Wassertemperaturen lagen bei 0,5 Grad. Aber schöner Angeltag. 
Im übrigen. Kein Eis in Sicht im Norden von Rügen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich hatte 3sec spaß #q



Na, Bohnenfischer, dann werd ich Dir morgen hoffentlich zeigen, wie das richtig geht #h Hab mir bei der Missus und den Zwergen freigeholt und werd zum Sonennaufgang für `n Stündchen angreifen. Muss man ja ausnutzen, wenn es mal über Null ist !

Lass mal telenieren morgen, nachdem Du meine MMS bekommen hast |muahah:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Na, Bohnenfischer, dann werd ich Dir morgen hoffentlich zeigen, wie das richtig geht #h Hab mir bei der Missus und den Zwergen freigeholt und werd zum Sonennaufgang für `n Stündchen angreifen. Muss man ja ausnutzen, wenn es mal über Null ist !
> 
> Lass mal telenieren morgen, nachdem Du meine MMS bekommen hast |muahah:


 viel glück alder #6deine mücken gehen in die post :glg andre


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Mensch "Bone" .... verwirre die Leute doch nicht so....
Auf der Insel geht/ging auch was #h#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> viel glück alder #6deine mücken gehen in die post :glg andre



Tja, Andre ... Ich und meine große Klappe...

Es war dunkel und gab Wind von rechts auf die Wurfhand. Eine Stunde die Magnus gestrippt und keinen Kontakt gehabt. Aber so richtig zu Erwarten war das bei 1 Grad Wassertemperatur ja auch nicht


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



OssiEde schrieb:


> ...
> Im übrigen. Kein Eis in Sicht im Norden von Rügen.


 
Das kann ich bestätigen. 
Wir waren gestern von 13:00 bis 16:30 bei Kreptitz im Norden von Rügen am und im Wasser. Wasser war ziemlich klar und auch ziemlich ruhig. Fische gab es leider nicht zu sehen. Ich denke das Wasser ist noch ein bisschen zu kalt.
Euch allen viel Erfolg!
Gruß Boris


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Mr. B schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen.
> Wir waren gestern von 13:00 bis 16:30 bei Kreptitz im Norden von Rügen am und im Wasser. Wasser war ziemlich klar und auch ziemlich ruhig. Fische gab es leider nicht zu sehen. Ich denke das Wasser ist noch ein bisschen zu kalt.
> Euch allen viel Erfolg!
> Gruß Boris



seid ihr in kreptitz die treppe runter|kopfkrat - steht die noch??


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



janko schrieb:


> seid ihr in kreptitz die treppe runter|kopfkrat - steht die noch??


 
Nein wir sind weiter hinten (also links von der Treppe) runter. Da geht so n kleiner Weg runter. Ziemlich spannend bei dem Schneematsch! Die Treppe steht noch. So wie sie aussah aber wohl nicht mehr lange!


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin zusammen,
und eine tolles Mefojahr 2011.
Bin gestern morgen die 300km zum ersten Mefokurztrip nach
Oh durchgestartet. Saubere Nullnummer , aber schöner Tag.
Einige kleine Fische sind aber bei 0,5 Grad Wassertemperatur verhaftet worden.Da es gestern keine Fische zu sehen gab, wollte ich das heute bei YouTube nachholen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-NsfuYU_bs
Schaut euch mal dieses Filmchen an. Der Film ist wohl aus November 2010.
Ich bitte ausdrücklich um Kommentare.Da steht auch noch was von "Guiding":c.
Grüße MaikP


----------



## Sled

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Meintest du Kommentare bei YT oder hier?

Ja, was soll man da sagen....tut mir leid für die Braune. Würde dem Timo auch gerne eine drüber ziehen, und das nicht mit dem Leatherman....

Naja, trotzdem ein erfolgreiches Mefo Jahr an alle! Bei mir geht's bald wieder nach Hause, nach Schweden, und dann dauert es sicherlich nicht lange bis ich am Wasser stehe


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Endlich heute einmal einige steigende Fische gesehen. Wenn auch selbst ohne Kontakt so hatten andere doch mehr Glück.
Die größe ging ja in Ordnung aber fit sieht anders aus.


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo,
war doch wieder OH


Wann: 9.1.11 11-15Uhr
Wer: Mal wieder alleine
Wo: OH
Wetter: Trocken, Bedeckt
Wind: 3 -4 S - SW
Wasser: Klar
Womit: Mit Blech und Fliege
Fänge: NIX

Nächstes Wochende geht es wieder los. ( Dahme ect. )
freue mich schon auf den 22/ 23.01 auf nach Abbenrade.
Gruß


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin Moin!

Nachdem bei mir gestern nichts zum Mitnehmen rausgekommen ist, musste ich heute nochmal los!
Bin also mit Polar Magnus (kann man googeln) bewaffnet an die Kieler Förde gezogen.
Ich bin dann auch pünklich zum Sonnenaufgang am Wasser gewesen. Schon nach einer Stunde war der Knüppel krum, und mein Gegenüber hat einen schönen Affentanz veranstaltet. Es stellte sich heraus das es sich nicht um eine Mefo sondern um eine wunderschöne 44cm große Steelhead handelte.
Mein Tag war perfekt.
Um 10:00 Uhr gesellte sich noch ein befreundeter Jungangler(13 Jahre alt) zu mir der erst seine erste Mefo auf Fliege verloren hat( Absteiger ca 45cm) und dann seine erste Mefo überhaupt und auf Fliege gefangen hat. Leider war sie ein Stück zu kurz und durfte zurück. Ich glaube trotzdem das er diesen Tag so schnell nicht vergessen wird, denn die Fliege hatte er auch selbstgebunden!!
Jetzt war der Tag doppelt perfekt!!!

Schöne Grüße an alle Verrückten

Sebastian

@ Andre: Die hätte ich dir gegönnt!!!!!


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo,
habe mal wieder eine kleine Frage.

Bei welcher Wassertemperatur beissen die Mefo und Dorsche wieder an der Spinn und Fliegenrute?

Dank im vorraus.
Gruß


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin ! 

Saisoneröffnung bei dem klasse Wetter obligat !!!

Wann: heute von der Dämmerung bis ca 13.00
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wasser: leicht trübe , ca 1° warm 
Wind: auf die Schnurhand  
Womit: hauptsächlich Fussel , bißchen Blechwerfen
Was: ca 35 Fischlein auf Fliege , CDC-Magnus ; und ein Nachläufer auf      
        Blech , kam ca 15m mit , während der Spinnstopps immer halbherzig  gezuppelt , kurz vorm Stein noch kurz gehangen . Um und bei 45 vllt.
        Da ich an der offenen Küste war , beantwortet das vllt die Fragen nach der Mindesttemperatur , die herrschen "muß" , ein wenig . Wenn die Fische da sind , verhalten sie sich meist gar nicht so lahm , wie oft behauptet wird . Also Vollspeed (fast) , wie im späteren Frühjahr .


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ich war heute in Sierksdorf. Leider nix. Insgesamt ca. 10 Angler und 1 Fische ca. 45 cm wurde gefangen.

Bernd


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri Bamse #h
Du scheinst Das Glück wohl gepachtet zu haben. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Gestern am Strand von Lippe bei Lütjenburg,
nur einen Nachläufer beim Kollegen |uhoh: auf Blech
Wasser war wohl doch noch zu kalt :q


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Heute war endlich richtiger Start ins neue Jahr.

Wann: heute, 13:30 bis 16:00 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wasser: leicht trübe/stellenweise klar , ca 1° warm
Wind: SW/W
Womit: diverses Blech
Was: ein Nachläufer, ein Biß direkt vor den Füßen (ca. 50 cm) 

Super Wetter, schöner Nachmitteag.

@kraft 67: Hatte schon von Deinen Erfolgen am Wasser gehört. Tja, die Welt ist ein Dorf |wavey:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@Bamse: Petri zur schönen Steely Dan! Schliesse mich Christophs Meinung an, ein bisschen frech ist das ja schon :q


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



bamse34 schrieb:


> @ Andre: Die hätte ich dir gegönnt!!!!!




Ich nicht :q:q:q:q




@ Bamse34.

Mein Neid ist dir gewiss, dickes Petri #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Nachdem bei mir gestern nichts zum Mitnehmen rausgekommen ist, musste ich heute nochmal los!
> Bin also mit Polar Magnus (kann man googeln) bewaffnet an die Kieler Förde gezogen.
> Ich bin dann auch pünklich zum Sonnenaufgang am Wasser gewesen. Schon nach einer Stunde war der Knüppel krum, und mein Gegenüber hat einen schönen Affentanz veranstaltet. Es stellte sich heraus das es sich nicht um eine Mefo sondern um eine wunderschöne 44cm große Steelhead handelte.
> Mein Tag war perfekt.
> Um 10:00 Uhr gesellte sich noch ein befreundeter Jungangler(13 Jahre alt) zu mir der erst seine erste Mefo auf Fliege verloren hat( Absteiger ca 45cm) und dann seine erste Mefo überhaupt und auf Fliege gefangen hat. Leider war sie ein Stück zu kurz und durfte zurück. Ich glaube trotzdem das er diesen Tag so schnell nicht vergessen wird, denn die Fliege hatte er auch selbstgebunden!!
> Jetzt war der Tag doppelt perfekt!!!
> 
> Schöne Grüße an alle Verrückten
> 
> Sebastian
> 
> @ Andre: Die hätte ich dir gegönnt!!!!!


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesGeil alter die sieht richtig geil aus |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
wenigstens werde ich mit dir nicht mehr los gehen 
jedes mal hab ich die arschkarte :q
hast du fein gemacht mein süssen in 14 tagen #6lg andre


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mein erster Bericht in diesem Forum!

Wann: 9.1.11 14-15Uhr
Wo: Falckensteiner Strand, ablandiger Wind
Wasser: Klar
Womit: Wobbler, Spöker - Grün-Weiß
Fänge: 48cm, silber

Was für ein Erlebnis nach einer längeren Durststrecke. Sie hat ca. 5m vor meinen Füssen eingeschlagen und war fast die gesamte Zeit nur am Springen! Was für ein Highlight  Ich habe noch immer ein Grinsen auf den Lippen! 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri Jan!
Das nenne ich doch mal einen guten Einstand hier im Forum!


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petrie Bamse , schöner Fisch ....fett und richtig silbrig wie nen Spiegel

@ fishbone....nu ma nich so neidisch digger:q:q:q:q mir ging es das ganze letzte Jahr ähnlich wenn ich mit dir los war zum fischen.....hab auch immer in die Röhre gucken müssen und fahr trotzdem mit dir los:vik:


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Wlochj1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier mein erster Bericht in diesem Forum!
> 
> Wann: 9.1.11 14-15Uhr
> Wo: Falckensteiner Strand, ablandiger Wind
> Wasser: Klar
> Womit: Wobbler, Spöker - Grün-Weiß
> Fänge: 48cm, silber
> 
> Was für ein Erlebnis nach einer längeren Durststrecke. Sie hat ca. 5m vor meinen Füssen eingeschlagen und war fast die gesamte Zeit nur am Springen! Was für ein Highlight  Ich habe noch immer ein Grinsen auf den Lippen!
> 
> Gruß Jan


 
Petri zu deinem Silberbarren und "welcome on Board" 

cheers
stefan


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

moin männers, bei uns in rostock(oder näherer umgebung...) wurden am sonnabend ein paar kleinere mefis gezuppelt.
am sonntag war ich los-nüscht, n kollege hatte nen nachlaüfer.
wenns jetzt wirklich ne woche warm bleibt geht zum we bestimmt schon mehr...|rolleyes

schönen gruß


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri an alle fänger !!!


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



observer schrieb:


> wenns jetzt wirklich ne woche warm bleibt geht zum we bestimmt schon mehr...



Sogar schon heute:

Morgens sollen zwei Stück rausgekommen sein, und bei mir hat sich der Fisch heute nachmittag 15 Meter vorm Endring für das Leben entschieden.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



observer schrieb:


> moin männers, bei uns in rostock(oder näherer umgebung...) wurden am sonnabend ein paar kleinere mefis gezuppelt.
> am sonntag war ich los-nüscht, n kollege hatte nen nachlaüfer.
> wenns jetzt wirklich ne woche warm bleibt geht zum we bestimmt schon mehr...|rolleyes
> 
> schönen gruß


Habe ich auch schon gehört,Sammstag ne 40er und Sonntag  ne knapp maßige. Beide auf Fliege(Pink Hole Daemon)
war nen Kumpel von mir der seine neue Fliegenpeitsche eingeweiht hat#6


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 10.01.2011, ca.12.30 bis 16.00 Uhr
Wer: Volker (volkerma) und ich
Wo: Rügen
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: leichte Briese aus SW - W
Wasser: leicht trüb
Womit: beide Blech
Fänge: leider nüüüscht

Bericht: Nachdem wir Ende 2010 zweimal zu meinen Spots los waren,  hat mich Volker nun mal zu einem seiner Lieblingsplätze mitgenommen. Leider war dort der ganze Bereich mit einigen Netzen zugestellt #q , was unsere Fangchancen nicht gerade vergrößerte. Gefangen haben wir auch leider nichts. 
Trotzdem wars ein toller Tag am Wasser. Wir haben ne Menge geschwatzt |bla: und Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. #v
@Volker: Vielen Dank nochmal, für diesen schönen Tag am Wasser und die für leckeren Buletten. Hoffe wir machen das demnächst mal wieder.#6


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

ich kann im hintergrund gar keine netze sehen-wo wart ihr denn??
will morgen auch los...#h


----------



## duli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Auch ein Gutes Fangjahr 2011 wünsch ich euch!#h

So muß noch etwas warten dann gehts ab nach Bornholm auf Mefos !#:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 11.01.2011, 8.30 bis 12.00 Uhr
Wer: na ich
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: erst sonnig dann bedeckt
Wind: 4 aus SO
Wasser: glasklar
Womit: Polar magnus
Fänge: mal wieder nix.....

Tja was soll ich schreiben.|rolleyes Es hätte ja klappen können.#c Ich hab ja schon kurz mal überlegt, ob ich anfangen soll, Plattfische mit der Fliege zu fangen....Vielleicht bin ich da ja erfolgreicher....#6 Aber keine Angst, es war nicht mein letzter Versuch diese Woche. Ich muss leider Überstunden abbummeln und hab Zeit zum fischen gehen.....


Euer Ossi


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



janko schrieb:


> ich kann im hintergrund gar keine netze sehen-wo wart ihr denn??
> will morgen auch los...#h


 
Hallo janko,

Volker hat die Fahne des Netzes auf dem Foto hinter sich. Auf dem Bild unten ist eine davon aber zu sehen.

Wegen der Stelle müßtest Du dich an volkerma wenden, da er mich gebeten hat, die Stelle hier nicht zu nennen.

Wünsch Dir aber viel Petrie Heil!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo,

Rügen ist groß, und das soll keine Geheimsache werden.
Wir waren zwischen Glowe und Lohme.

Heiko,

es hat viel Spass gemacht!
Hoffentlich demnächst mal wieder!

Die Nullnummer sehe ich als Einzahlung auf das Meerforellen- Konto.
Es wird, bei Gelegenheit, in Silber ausgezahlt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

So, auch von mir ein erfolgreichen Mefo-Jahr 2011 ;-)
War heute mit meinem Kumpel in der E-Bay unterwegs......es war westlicher Wind, der auffrischte gegen Mittag.
1 x gerade maßig ist dann gegen Mittag am weißen Snaps gelandet und ist dann meine Nr. 1 für dieses Jahr.......und schwimmt auch wieder ;-))
Wassertemperatur ist noch knapp unter einem Grad im Schnitt.....:-(( da frieren dann auch bei 4 Socken nach Stunden die Zehenspitzen ;-)))
Also, auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr zusammen ;-))
Gruß Hummerpaule


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin Moin!

Habe nochmal eine "kleine" Fangmeldung. Nachdem ich schon 2 Grönis wieder auf die Reise geschickt habe kam 10 Würfe später ein Biss bei dem ich sofort wusste das ist eine Bessere! Meine Gedanken waren sofort bei meinem Vorfach und den Knoten. Der nächste Gedanke war: "Hoffentlich kein Absteiger".Nach einem beherzten Sprung von ihr war aber auch diese Sorge abgeharkt.
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit konnte ich einen 64cm großen Überspringer in meinen Händen halten.Gebissen hat der schöne Fisch auf eine Fliege ohne Namen in schwarz-pink die ich "Dorschkiller" nenne (kann man nicht googeln)
Da Freud und Leid aber bekanntlich dicht beieinander liegen habe ich danach vor lauter Aufregung meine Rute auf dem Autodach vergessen und sie wurde überfahren!:v
Schöne Grüße von der KiFö Sebastian

PS Ich gehe im Moment fast jeden Tag fischen und habe immer wieder Nullnummern die ich hier nicht poste für alle die sich wundern warum ich in der "Saure-Gurken-Zeit" erfolgreich bin.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Na, Sebastian, da darfst Dich aber mit sehen lassen #h

Glückwunsch und Petri Heil :m


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ganz dickes Petri an Bamse !!!

Der Baron und ich sind Morgen auch an der Küste, mal sehen was geht...


----------



## egalo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Uiiiiiiiiiiiii
Ein schöner Fisch:l. Dafür mal ein dickes Petri. Und ein großes Beileid für die verlorene Rute#q:c#q
Gruß Egalo


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ganz fettes Petri an Bamse #6#6#6
Schöner Fisch |bigeyes geil alter weiter so


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

geiles Gerät. Das hol ich mir morgen auch....Petri Heil auch von mir...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Man siehst du ******* aus auffen bild  da wir ja schon telefoniert haben 
mein süssen auch hier ein ganz fettes petri heil 
geile bombe #6#6#6#6lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Bamse, es reicht !!! 

Petri zum dicken Silberbarren!


----------



## Enormm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petrie Bamse  !:m


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@bamse: FETTES PETRI!!!:m

Auch an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## Kasimir Karausche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

dickes petri bamse zum sexy fisch!
sorry für die rute - sie sollte für ihre leistung trotzdem einen ehrenplatz in deiner (ruten)hall of fame bekommen


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Oh man ey.

Ich halte es nicht mehr aus. Am Samstag wird die Flenburger Förde unsicher gemacht.

Aber Wind aus SW bei 4-6 BFT das wird ein Weitwurfrekord.

Ich werde berichten sobald ich erfroren zurück bin.

Allen TIGHT LINES !


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moinsen...:m

Wann: 13.1  9-14Uhr
Wer: Der Baron und ich
Wo: Geheimster geheim Strand in OH
Wetter: Nasskalt mit Sprühregen
Wind: So gut wie nicht vorhanden
Wasser: Klar und ohne Welle
Womit: Blech mit und ohne Springerfliege
Fänge: NIX

Sonstiges: Das war mal ne Nullnummer, wie sie im Lehrbuch steht, wir hatten nicht einen Anfasser und die 9 anderen Anwesenden hatten  in der Zeit eine untermassige.
Samstag oder Sonntag gehts wohl in die nächste Runde, da muss mal wieder was kommen...2 mal losgewesen in diesen Jahr und 2 mal Schneider, das verkrafte ich nach den goldenen Herbst 2010 nicht...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> 2 mal losgewesen in diesen Jahr und 2 mal Schneider, das verkrafte ich nach den goldenen Herbst 2010 nicht...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



P..s man nich so`n dicken Strahl hier ... Du bist nicht Bamse und hast keinen Lizenz zum Drillen #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> P..s man nich so`n dicken Strahl hier ... Du bist nicht Bamse und hast keinen Lizenz zum Drillen #h



Hehe...:g


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 13.1 9-14Uhr
Wer: ich alleine auf weiter Flur
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: Nasskalt mit Sprühregen
Wind: ganz ganz leicht W
Wasser: glasklar
Womit: Blech mit und ohne Springerfliege
Fänge: mal wieder nüscht....

Tja, ich bin immer da wo die Trutten gerade nicht sind....Manche haben anscheinend wirklich die Lizenz zum Drillen. 

@ Bamse

den Trick hatte ich aber auch vor: Die dicken Dinger aus`m Frühjahr erst im Winter posten....kleiner Spaß...:c


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@Bamse,

dickes Petri zui deinem Brocken!! #6 Wunderschöner Fisch!!

(Und mit deiner Rute.....sorry, muss man durch!! #c)

(Ich weiss, ist kein Trost. Aber als ein Bekannter von mir von seiner Frau zum Angeln gefahren wurde und er die Rutentasche neben dem Auto ins Gras legte, ist die Liebe beim Abfahren einmal quer über die ganze Tasche gefahren....auf Höhe der Rollen #q..........also passiert nicht nur dir!!)


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hey Bamse,

schließe mich an dieser Stelle gerne der Schar der Gratulanten an. Also auch von mir ein kräftiges   *Petri Heil*   zu dieser tollen Trutte. Silberblank und "Mefomodelmaß"  
So soll`s sein!!!

Und die Rute, nun ja, hat einen guten "Abgang" gehabt. Welche Rute kann sich schon mit so einem fantastischen Fisch in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschieden!?

TL
Rolf


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil zum silbernen Kühlfisch #6,
ich werde wohl am Samstag mal nachsehen ob schon was in Süssau geht |kopfkrat


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

An die Keule vom Bamse komm ich nu nich ran, aber ein "kleines" Glück hatte ich dann heute morgen auch:

westlich von HRO
09.15 Uhr
wenig Wind, leicht kräuselig
Wasser kaffebraun
Kingtrout
48 cm Regenbogen

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/97/dsc00263lw.jpg

Hatte den Bauch voller Krebsgetier, war wohl nur neugierig und ist am Owner kleben geblieben.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ja Wau Geili! Petri zu dem schönen Regenbogen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

hey Bone....guckst Du.....so geht das


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Dickes Petri auch von mir zu den Fischen. :m 
@ Bamseas ist wirklich ein absoluter Traumfisch und entschädigt hoffentlich ein wenig für die Rute.
Ich hoffe am nächten Freitag mal in Kiel für ein Stündchen loszukommen. Bei den Bildern hier juckt es gewaltig in den Fingern.


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri Heil auch von mir FreeLee.
Hoffe Ihr haltet die Stange bis ich mal wieder an der Küste bin!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri zur Steeli !!!


----------



## moe*deluxe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moinsen,
ich wollte am Sonntag mal losziehen.Könnt ihr mir nen Tip geben wo man es am besten probiert? War im Herbst immer in Heiligenhafen recht erfolgreich. Geht da im Frühjahr auch was oder hoffnungslos? Für Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar.Oder Fehmarn???War da schon jemand unterwegs dieses Jahr???


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Erst mal ein dickes Petie Heil an die beiden Fänger. Wirklich schöne Fische!#6

Ich hatte heute auch begrenzt etwas Zeit und da das Wetter gepaßt hat bin ich auch noch mal los. Da ich nicht viel Zeit für lange Anfahrten hatte, bin ich heut mal zwischen Zingst und Prerow an den Strand gefahren. Leider aber wieder nur auf's Mefo-Konto eingezahlt - keine Auszahlung in Silber.

Wann: 14.01.2011, ca.10.00 bis 13.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: zwischen Zingst und Prerow
Wetter: bewölkt, immer dichter werdender Nebel,
Wind: fast windstill
Wasser: klar, aber ziemlich viel Flusen und Seegras unterwegs
Womit: anfangs Blech, dann Spöket Wobbler
Fänge: leider wieder nüüüscht

Bericht: Was soll ich zu Hause rumsitzen und vieleicht noch vor der Glotze verblöden, da fahr ich doch lieber ans Wasser, auch wenn ich weiß, das es im Moment recht wenig bringt.
Zwischen Kinder wegbringen und wieder abholen hatte ich also ein paar Stunden und bin schnell zwischen Zingst und Prerow an den Strand gefahren.
Dort bin ich seit letztem November nicht mehr gewesen und habe mit einigem Erstaunen |bigeyes feststellen müßen, das der ganze Stand dort aus ziemlich hohen Eisbergen besteht. Mein Weg ans Wasser wurde deshalb zu einer ziemlichen Kletterpartie.
Durch das momentane Tauwetter und das Unterspülen durch die leichten Wellen, krachten heut immerwieder bis zu 20m lange Eisbrocken vom Ufer weg ins Wasser, das ganze mit einem ziemlich lauten Platschen - dazu der zunehmende dichte Nebel, bei dem man am Schluß höchstens noch 30m weit gucken konnte, machten das ganze heut zu einer fast "gruseligen" Atmosphäre, wie ich sie in meinen langen Angeljahren noch nie erlebt hatte.
Ständig habe ich meinen Platz im Auge behalten, an dem es mir gelang ins Wasser zu kommen - wäre dort etwas weggebrochen, mmmhhh |kopfkrat wie wäre ich dann wieder zurückgekommen? ;+
Naja, daran das ich hier schreibe und nicht immer noch dort stehe, sieht man, die ist Stelle heil geblieben und ich konnte gegen 13.00 Uhr meinen Rückweg über die Eisberge antreten.

Das Angeln heut war leider etwas schwierig, da sich in dem zwar klaren Wasser ziemlich viele Flusen und Seegrashalme gefanden.
Anfangs angelte ich mit Blech, die sanken aber zu schnell ab und jeder Wurf brachte Kraut am Haken mit. Ich benutzte dann einen Spöket-Wobbler und damit ging das einigermaßen.

Unten auf dem Foto sieht man hinter mir einen 2 Min. vorher runtergekommenen Eisbrocken. Abgebrochen sind in der Zeit aber noch größere.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

So erst mal nen ganz fettes Petrie an bamse für die Granate ,und auch an alle anderen Fänger
War auch mal los,konnte mich bei den erhöhten Temperaturen einfach nicht zurückhalten.
Wann:13.u.14.1 jeweils von 10 bis 14.30uhr
Wo: Stolrera
Wind: gestern Flaute,heut ne2-3 SW
Wasser: gestern 1,9°C ,heut 1,3°C leicht trübe an beiden  Tagen
Luft: gestern 4° ,heute 7-8° mit Dauerregen ab 13 Uhr
Was:  gestern nixxx,heute 1x40 silberblank
         und Kugelrund,schwimmt weiter
Womitink Streamer Größe 4
Waren zwei schöne Tage,mal wieder mit Gleichgesinnten dem Ostseesilber nachzustellen hab ich irgendwie schon vermisst|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Und morgen greife ich auch mal an.  #6

TL
Rolf   #h


----------



## henni82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Womitink Streamer Größe 4



addi...
das ist nicht nur ein streamer in pink, sonder der OSTSEEFISCHER SPEZIAL der alles richtet#6
morgen gehts weiter und dann bleiben die beiden von heute auch hängen:m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



moe*deluxe schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich wollte am Sonntag mal losziehen.Könnt ihr mir nen Tip geben wo man es am besten probiert? War im Herbst immer in Heiligenhafen recht erfolgreich. Geht da im Frühjahr auch was oder hoffnungslos? Für Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar.Oder Fehmarn???War da schon jemand unterwegs dieses Jahr???


 Überall knallt das :gnur nicht an meiner rute ich komm erst nächstes weekend los aber dann #6lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Und wieder ne steelhead #6Petri heil dazu 
ich will auch mal eine bekommen #q#q#qlg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Und wieder ne steelhead #6Petri heil dazu
> ich will auch mal eine bekommen #q#q#qlg andre


 

dann musst dich mal ins Wasser stellen. Von zu Hause aus wird das nüscht....


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Waren zwei schöne Tage,mal wieder mit Gleichgesinnten dem Ostseesilber nachzustellen hab ich irgendwie schon vermisst|wavey:


 
Hättest ja mal bescheid sagen können. Dann hätte ich mein Handy gestern nicht in Steinbeck versenkt....:r#q#q#q


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: Heute von 07-30 - 10.00 Uhr
Wer: Ein Kumpel und ich
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: Westwind 2-3
Wasser: extrem klar
Womit: Hansen Flash, Fight und GNO
Fänge: NICHTS

Als wir ankamen haben wir uns erst einmal umgeschaut ob sich bei den ganzen Eisschollen nicht auch n Eibär verlaufen hat.

Es waren zwar 3,5°C aber gefühlte -20°C.

Naja die Saison hat angefangen und dadurch das wir nix gefangen haben kanns nur besser werden.

Petri an Alle !


----------



## GroßhechtGräfe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 08:20 Uhr - 08:40 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
Wetter: bedeckt, diesig
Wind: leicht aus südwestlicher Richtung
Wasser: angetrübt
Womit: Blinker pink
Fänge: 1 Meerforelle 59 cm

Ein Saisonstart nach meinem Geschmack:

Eigentlich habe ich überhaupt nicht mit einem Fisch gerechnet, bin aber trotzdem zum Flensburger Hafen gelaufen, um meine neue Rute auszuprobieren.
Nach etwa zehn Würfen, bei denen ich meinen Blinker in der oberen Wasserhälfte eingeholt hatte, wollte ich meinen Köder einmal bis zum Grund absinken lassen - da kam er aber niemals an... 

Nach einem relativ unspektakulären Drill hielt ich meine 59er Mefo in der Hand. Das reichte mir und ich packte ein... In der Zwischenzeit gesellte sich ein zweiter Angler an meine Stelle. Dieser fing nach wenigen Minuten auch eine von knapp 40.

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich auf alle Fälle meine Kamera mit im Gepäck haben, um ein Beweisfoto zu schießen

Petri Heil


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Dickes Petri von mir zur 59er Mefo.
Jetzt will ich nächstes Wochenende auch wieder los und was sagt der Wetterbericht:
Der Winter kommt zurück:c


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

mal ma noch den Teufel an die Wand!!!!!


----------



## BenniO584

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

hey basti
schöner jahres anfang dickes petri......
schöner überspringer von der mündung
sehen uns morgen mittag im wasser bin so ca ab 13uhr da.
weißt ja mir fehlt noch ein fischen in der 80er klasse
gruß benni

Ps auf ein silbernes jahr an unserem gewässer


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 14:30-17:00
Wer: Ich+erik69
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wetter: bedeckt, diesig
Wind: /
Wasser: recht klar
Womit:blinker und wobbler
Fänge: 0

fürs erste mal aber ein sher schönes angeln, dank guter warmer kleidung auch nicht kalt.
sehr geil :m macht echt spass, wieder ein platz weniger am wasser


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Heute war ich in Sütel bzw in Ostermade an der Schleuse unterwegs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Stichlingsimitation oder der orangene Wollybugger waren heute nur für Wurfübungen angetüddelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



der S/W Wind war recht schwach ,das Wasser nur ca 0-1 grad ,Himmel meist bedeckt  mit leichter Auflockerung,trocken und Lufttemp.ca 7-9 grad!
Durch die derzeitige Schneeschmelze fließt dort an der Schleuse ne mächtige Strömung !


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Heute werden mein Kumpel und ich auch die Saison eröffnen. Ich werde dann Bericht erstatten. Allen anderen Anglern wünsche ich ein Petri Heil.
MfG Carphunter


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo,
habe mich gestern noch recht spontan ans Wasser begeben.
Wetter war gut, bedeckt kaum Wind, laut Web.

Wann: 15.1.11 15-17:00Uhr
Wer: Mal wieder alleine
Wo: OH
Wetter: Trocken, Bedeckt
Wind:Schwach ( Schlauchboot Wetter )
Wasser: Klar
Womit: Mit Blech
Fänge: NIX

Hätte mich beinahme noch auf dem Parkplatz im Schlamm festgefahren.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 15.01.2011; 12:00-16:30Uhr
Wer: ich
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt und kein Niederschlag
Wind: 4 - 5 bf SW
Wasser: je nach Strandabschnitt von klar bis trübe
Womit: Mit Blech
Fänge: keine

Bin gegen 11:15 Uhr am Parkplatz angekommen. Blick zum Wasser: Leicht erhöhter Wasserstand und leicht gekräuselte Wasseroberfläche.
Also garnicht so schlechte Bedingungen.
Die Informationen aus dem Internet besagten Wassertemperatur um 1 °C und an meiner auserwählten Stelle eine leichte Strömung von links.
Als ich so beim Anplünnen bin sehe ich noch zwei weitere Watangler sich zurecht machen.
Trotz meines fortgeschrittenen Alters  war ich vor den Gleichgesinnten fertig und trat schon mal den Weg zum Hot Spot an. Auf dem Weg dorthin sah ich noch drei weitere Blechwerfer im Wasser stehen. Für einen "Kurzsnack" standen die aber zu weit draußen. Also ging es auf direkten Weg zu meiner anvisierten Stelle. Dort erwartete mich ein leichter Wind von links und angetrübtes Wasser. Die Frage der Köderwahl stelle sich mir. |kopfkrat
Die Wahl fiel zunächt auf einen grün-weißen Snap in 25 gr. Nach gut 10 Würfen blickte ich zum Strand zurück und sah die beiden Angler vom Parkplatz vorbei stiefeln. Die Beiden schritten etwa 100 m links von mir in die Fluten, um ihr Abenteuer "Meerforelle" zu beginnen. Nach etwa 20 Minuten ohne Fischkontakt ging ich aus dem Wasser, um etwa 100 m hinter den Beiden wieder mein Glück zu versuchen. Dort wechselte ich die Köderfarbe. Die Trumpffarbe war jetzt für mich rot-schwarz. Kurz darauf gingen die beiden anderen Angler hinter mir am Strand entlang und entfernten sich in westlicher Richtung. Gegen 13:30 Uhr verließ ich das Wasser. Einerdeits um eine lecker Brötchen mit Tee zu vertilgen, andererseits um meinen rechten Fuß wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. Warum nur den rechten Fuß? Tja. Leichter Wassereinbruch im rechten Fußbereich!!! #d
Nach guten 15 Minuten kamen die beiden anderen Angler zurück. Auf gleicher Höhe sah mich einer von ihnen an und sagte zu mir: Du bist doch der Rolf - alias mefohunter84 - aus dem Anglerboard!? Ich sah ihn an. |bigeyes ;+
Also ich kann mich nicht an dich erinnern, sagte ich ihm.
Ich bin *hummerpaule* und das ist *Bellyfisher* sagte er und wies auf seinen Begleiter. Ahhhh ja!!! :m  Und dann begann ein toller Plausch |bla: mit den Beiden und es bewies sich wieder einmal, daß es durchaus noch sehr nette Zeitgenossen und Gleichgesinnte gibt.
An dieser Stelle noch mal ein *HALLO* an die Beiden und vielen Dank für das tolle Gespräch.Und das das Gespräch toll verlief, bewies mir mein Blick auf die Uhr.  15:15 Uhr!!! |bigeyes
Warum war ich eigentlich noch mal hier? |kopfkrat
Ach ja. Mefopirsch.   Aber es war gut so. :m  Wir verabschiedeten uns und ich begann mein Unternehmen fortzusetzen. Leider ohne Erfolg. #d  Ich konnte an diesem Tage keinerlei Fischkontakt verzeichnen. Dennoch war es ein toller Tag. Nette Boardies getroffen und frische Seeluft genossen. Und das " i-Tüpfelchen ", den Fang der ersten Mefo 2011 für mich, verschiebe ich auf`s nächste mal.  :m

In diesem Sinne,

TL
Rolf   #h


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo zusammen und Gruß an Rolf,
tja...die Welt ist klein und wir sind auf der Suche nach dem selben Silber-Schatz.....da ist die Chance sehr groß sich zu treffen an den Hotspots ;-)
Auch wir hatten leider am Samstag nicht den erwarteten Silberbarren an Land ziehen können, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht immer nur ;-))
Ich hatte zwei mal Kontakt auf der Springerfliege und sonst war es ruhig.
Wir geben dem Wasser noch zwei bis drei Grad und dann wird es auch wieder  richtig losgehen.....dann sind unsere Füsse wärmer (auch ohne Wassereinbruch ;-) ..) und die Fische auch wieder aktiver und zahlreicher!!!
Es war aber wieder ein schöner Tag am Wasser und bei den Benzinpreisen ist es schon nicht mehr das Silber der Ostsee sondern entwickelt sich zum Diamanten der Ostsee ;-)
Danke Tony und danke Rolf.....mit Euch im Osten immer wieder gerne auf Jagd ;-))
Bis....
Gruß Hummerpaule alias Peer


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 16.01.2011  0745 - 1200
Wer: ich und Milan.Lüb.Bucht
Wo: zwischen Sirksdorf und Neustadt
Wetter: bedeckt , kein regen 
Wind: morgens leicht , ca 3 bft gegen Mittag auf 5-6 aufgefrischt
Wasser: klar , teilweise eingetrübt und ziemlich weit draussen
Womit: Mit Blech + Sp.Fliege
Fänge: 1 x 40 cm


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri mein lieber,


Heute WESTküste (nicht WH da war ja anscheinend die Hölle los.... :v) Aber ausser 2 verluste bei 2 Kumpelzz und ein Gröni nachläufer bei mir war nix los...

Naja, waren mal wieder unterwegs, DAS zählt...


Greetz

Mircoo


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

*@ traveangler*


> Fänge: 1 x 40 cm


 

Hey Glückwunsch !
Euer Glück war wohl, dass die anderen nicht mehr an eurem Senkel hingen.
Glaub nach unserem Klönschnack in S-Dorf bin ich auch bald dabei |kopfkrat!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 16.01.2011; 10:00-14:30Uhr
Wer: ich + Onkel + Kumpel von Onkel
Wo: westlich von HRO
Wetter: bedeckt und kein Niederschlag
Wind: 4 - 5 bf SW
Wasser: trübe 3°C
Womit: 1xBlech und 2x Blech + Springerfliege
Fänge: 8 Forellen

ich war heute mit meinem Onkel mal los. Nachdem hier in der Ecke ja nichts beisst, hab ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen mal die Rostocker Ecke zu versuchen. Reiseziel war ein Ostseebad westlich von HRO.. Um 10 war ich da. Onkel war gerade beim Unziehen und sein Kumpel auch. Also rinn in die Watbüx und ab ans Wasser. Bis um 11 haben wir uns dann die Arme ausgekugelt, als mein lieber Onkel mit breitem Grinsen und ner krummen Rute neben mir stand. Die Forelle war knapp maßig und durfte nach kurzer Inaugenscheinnahme wieder schwimmen. 15 Minuten später hatte dann sein Kumpel eine, die aber auch wieder schwimmen durfte. Dann passierte erstmal nichts und ich dachte schon: na super, alle fangen - nur ich wieder nicht. Bis 13 Uhr kein Fischkontakt. Aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Gegen 13.30 Uhr war meine Rute auch krumm. Leider auch nur um die 40 cm also wieder ab ins Wasser. Gebissen hat sie auf die Springerfliege. 10 Minuten später hatte Onkel`s Kumpel ne DOUBLETTE. Eine am Blinker und eine an der Springerfliege. Ich dachte das gibt`s nur im Fernsehen....Aber auch alle zu klein und wieder rein. Danach hatte ich eine von 47 cm, die jetzt in der Küche auf mich wartet. Onkel hatte anschließend auch noch eine von 45 cm die er auch mitgenommen hat. 3 Mann und 8 Forellen an einem Tag. Wahnsinn. Die Saison 2011 ist eröffnet. 

Euer Ossi


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Na Ossi, dann mal dickes Petri :m



> Onkel hatte anschließend auch noch eine von 42 cm die er auch mitgenommen hat.


 #d


@Rolf: Das wird noch dieses Jahr #h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

ach du dickes Ei....da ist mir ja nen Zahlendreher unterlaufen....


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri an die Fänger !!!:m

Wir waren heute auch kurz los...

Wann: 16.1 12-16Uhr
Wer: Shez, Egalo und ich
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wetter: Trocken, bewölkt, ganz ab und zu Sonne
Wind: 4 Bft aus Süd/West
Wasser: Ganz leicht angetrübt
Fänge: Nur ich eine untermassige um die 30-35cm
Womit: Blech mit Springer

Sonstiges: Wir sind aufn Hinweg mal kurz nach WH zum gucken gefahren, da standen 32 Mann im Wasser.|uhoh:#d#d|uhoh:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri Ossi,jetzt müssen wir nur noch an der Rutenwahl arbeiten sonst lernst du dat nie 

auch allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich war Sa. und So. los aber bis auf ein schönen Anfasser heute war nichts.
Bin heute noch kurz in Hubertsberg gewesen und da war auch die Hölle los mit Kind und Kegel. Wahnsinn!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Petri Ossi,jetzt müssen wir nur noch an der Rutenwahl arbeiten sonst lernst du dat nie
> 
> auch allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri


 
sach nix....warst du auch da in der Ecke? Hab gehört, dass die "Ostseefischer" da unterwegs waren...


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ich habe es heute hier auf der Insel in Marienleuchte probiert...ohne Erfolg.
Als ich meinen Platz wechselte kam ein anderer Angler und hatte dort nach dem zweiten Wurf eine 40er Mefo die released wurde 
In einem kurzen Gespräch sagte er noch, dass er gestern mit fünf anderen Anglern dort in Marienleuchte nicht einen Zupfer hatte #d


----------



## moe*deluxe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moinsen heute Eckernförder Bucht gewesen, am Kiekut gefühlt 50 Angler und alle mit eher mäßigem Erfolg, später in Wabs 5 Angler und einer der einen tollen Fisch am Rücken hängen hatte, schätze ihn auf 55 - 60 cm. Ich hatte leider nix aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das meine Wathose nen Loch hat daher weiß ich auch das die Ostsee echt noch kalt ist....


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@ OSSI: Petri zur Premierenforelle in 2011
und natürlich: Guten Appetit.


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo

Waren Heute auch los. Und zwar im Norden von Rügen. Mein erster versuch in Watbüx auf Mefo. Und was soll ich sagen. 10 min im Wasser und erstmal getauft. Aber Glück im Unglück. Watjacke und Gürtel hielten dicht und es gab nur nen kleinen Wassereinbruch im Ärmel. Die Bedingungen waren super. Wenig Wind, Lufttemperatur um die 6°C und das Wasser ca. 2°C. Das Wasser war sehr klar und kaum Leben drin. Also nach ner Stunde die Stelle gewechselt. Dort waren dann auch schon die kleinen Krebstierchen zu sehen, welche in den Tangresten tanzten. Von weiten waren dann Möwen zu sehen, die mächtig Alarm auf dem Wasser machten. Schnell hin und ein paar Würfe später war das Geheimnis gelüftet. Am Blinker hingen Miniheringe, Sprotten oder ähnliches. Kann nicht genau sagen was das war. Auf jeden Fall fingen wir jeder 5-6 Stück davon. Zwischen durch hatte ich dann noch nen Anfasser von einer Mefo. Glaube ich zumindestens. Am Ende kam aber nicht zählbares raus. Geangelt wurde mit etlichen Blinkern und auch mit Spiro und Fliege. 
Schöner Angeltag mit über 6h fischen. Mit den Temperaturen gab es widererwarten auch keine Probleme.
Also bis zum nächsten Mal. Und dann gibts Silber. #h


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Einen Wunderschönen! 
War heute mit nem Kumpel zusammen los. War für mich das erste mal dieses Jahr! Fische haben wir leider nicht gefangen aber ich hatte 3 Nachläufer mein Kumpel 2. Die eine hätte mich fast getunnelt! Um gleich mal Ansprüche anzumelden die Forelle war ca 55cm groß, hatte einen dicken schwarzen Punkt über dem linken Auge und sie ist augenblicklich zu releasen denn die gehört MIR!!!  Naja zum Schluss konnte dann noch ein dazugestoßener Angler einen 50er Dorsch verhaften! Schöner Tag, gutes Wetter und endlich wieder einmal Ostseewasser geschluckt ähh geschnuppert! Wünsche den Fänger Petri Heil und auf bald 
MFG HHjung 93


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@ Hummerpaule und Mefohunter

Die Ehre ist ganz meinerseits!|supergri

War ein nettes, aufschlussreiches Gespräch mit 2 Anglern, die wissen wovon sie reden.:m

Petri Belly


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hey Ossi,

dann ein dickes *Petri*   von mir.
Ach ja und der Zahlendreher.....
Doch nicht etwa statt 42 cm, 24 cm!?
Scherz beiseite.
Wünsche dir einen guten appetit und schmatz nicht so laut!   

@ Dirk,

sehe ich auch so. Dat wird schon.   


TL
Rolf


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Doch nicht etwa statt 42 cm, 24 cm!?


 
Du kennst doch meine Bockwurstfinger.....und zwischen der 2 und der 5 ist nunmal nicht viel Platz...


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin,

wer:       Kumpel und ich
wann:    gestern 15.01 
wo:        Fehmarn und aufm Rückweg in WH 
              kurz gestoppt

womit:   Blech 
Wind und Wetter sollte vielen bekannt sein, war ja doch recht voll....#h

Fisch: Fehmarn nüscht obwohl super Bedingungen!
In WH wurde dann doch die Saison erfolgreich begonnen, 87cm Silber jedoch auf zwei Mefos
aufgeteilt. Für die 1,5h Stunden die wir da waren ein guter Schnitt! Mein Kumpel hatte noch einen Aussteiger....ev. klappts dieses Jahr mal mit der Ü-60 

Gruß OA


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri mein kleiner ossi  das wurde auch mal zeit :glg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@Bohnenfischer:

Ich hab am Wochenende 3 Deiner Fliegen abgerissen, weil meine Wurfkünste nicht der gewählten Vorfachstärke entsprachen  |uhoh:Einfach in der Luft "abgeschnalzt" #q Und Fisch war auch nicht zu sehen...

Petri den Fängern #6


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin, Moin!
Ich war Gestern wieder mal mit "Traveangler" los. Gefangen habe ich nichts, aber "Traveangler" hatte Glück. Leider musten wir paar mal aus dem Wasser, weil es zwei andere "Standangler" wohl cool fanden sich mehrmals in unsere Watstrecke zustellen und unmittelbar neben uns ins Wasser zu gehen.#d Nun gut dachten wir, dann überholen wir mal und fangen neu an..... haben wir aber nur Gedacht. Das Spielchen begann von vorn. :rWenn kein Platz zum Waten wegen Menge an Angler ist, dann ist das ja normal. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt (9:00 Uhr) waren wir in Sierksdorf noch allein. Leute, lest doch mal den Kapitel* Grenzüberschreitungen* auf dieser Seite durch: #6*www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/kuestenknigge/kuestenknigge.html*#6Ich denke, das mir dort alle etwas nachfühlen können. Soetwas habe ich aber auch zum ersten mal erlebt.
Also, dann. Wir bleiben dran.
Marco


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Milan.Lüb.Bucht schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> Ich war Gestern wieder mal mit "Traveangler" los. Gefangen habe ich nichts, aber "Traveangler" hatte Glück. Leider musten wir paar mal aus dem Wasser, weil es zwei andere "Standangler" wohl cool fanden sich mehrmals in unsere Watstrecke zustellen und unmittelbar neben uns ins Wasser zu gehen.#d Nun gut dachten wir, dann überholen wir mal und fangen neu an..... haben wir aber nur Gedacht. Das Spielchen begann von vorn. :rWenn kein Platz zum Waten wegen Menge an Angler ist, dann ist das ja normal. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt (9:00 Uhr) waren wir in Sierksdorf noch allein. Leute, lest doch mal den Kapitel* Grenzüberschreitungen* auf dieser Seite durch: #6*www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/kuestenknigge/kuestenknigge.html*#6Ich denke, das mir dort alle etwas nachfühlen können. Soetwas habe ich aber auch zum ersten mal erlebt.
> Also, dann. Wir bleiben dran.
> Marco



Ätzend, sowas kenne ich eigentlich nur von früher vom Zanderfischen an völlig überlaufenden Stellen.#q


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Mir ist das auch schon passiert. Und die Härte war, dass da dann auch mit dicker Pose und Regenwurm gefischt wurde ... plumps plumps! Und wir reden hier nicht von der Hornizeit, sondern Anfang März #d


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

da hilft nur eins: den Kopf des Gegenüber mal freundlich in beide Hände genommen und für 5 Sekunden ins kalte Wasser. Das sollte eigentlich jeden aufwecken. Mit mir hätten sie das Spiel nicht gemacht, ich hätte scharf geschossen und so`n Drilling eitert ganz schlecht aus der Wange....gerade die mit Widerhaken :vik:

Also kommt nicht zu dicht an Ossi ran!!!!


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

ja das war echt ätzend ! Aber das fing schon morgens am Auto an. Die 2 Vögel Parkten genau neben uns und wir sind ziemlich zeitgleich aus dem Auto raus . Auf mein " Moin " gab es keine Antwort ??? Naja egal ....  evtl. ja auch überhört.

Dann untem vorm HP mit Marco gemütlich im Wasser richtung Taschenwald gewandert. Die beiden Vögel kammen ca 10 min später und gingen hinter uns ins Wasser . Soweit ja noch alles OK. 

Dann stehe ich kurz vor einer Buhne so in ca 20 m entfernung und fange an den Bereich um diese zu befischen als ich dachte ich sehe nicht richtig , da läuft der doch vor mir auf die Buhne und Angelt dort #q

Naja kurzer Augenkontakt mit Marco der mir auch nur ein Kopfschütteln zurückgab .Raus aus dem Wasser , 100 m hinter denen ins Wasser und weitergeangelt . Wieder kurz vor einer Buhne die ich beangelte das selbe Spiel |gr:

Wieder raus aus dem Wasser um diese Vögel wieder zu umgehen , diesmal wurde ich noch an Land überholt und die Noobs gingen an der nächsten Buhne zu Wasser.  

Glücklicherweise haben wir dann noch einen Angler in "Zivil" getroffen , wie sich rausstellte war es Röhde der auch in diesem Board aktiv ist . Mit diesem dann sehr nett am Ufer gequatscht , in dieser Zeit sind die anderen dann gottseidank abgezogen .




> und so`n Drilling eitert ganz schlecht aus der Wange....gerade die mit Widerhaken :vik:



für diese Vögel war mir der Blinker echt zu schade ;-)


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Und ich dachte schon, wir sind die einzigen denen soetwas passiert. Wie man sieht, gibt es doch noch einige HONKS am Wasser, die meinen zitierten Artikel noch nicht gelesen haben. Wobei man das eigentlich garnicht müsste, wenn man etwas feingefühl hat, sollte man es schon von allein merken. Denn jeder möchte doch so behandelt werden, wie man selbst auch. Oder wie war das noch? 

Also, in diesem Sinne
Man hört sich, Marco


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Milan.Lüb.Bucht schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> Ich war Gestern wieder mal mit "Traveangler" los. Gefangen habe ich nichts, aber "Traveangler" hatte Glück. Leider musten wir paar mal aus dem Wasser, weil es zwei andere "Standangler" wohl cool fanden sich mehrmals in unsere Watstrecke zustellen und unmittelbar neben uns ins Wasser zu gehen.#d Nun gut dachten wir, dann überholen wir mal und fangen neu an..... haben wir aber nur Gedacht. Das Spielchen begann von vorn. :rWenn kein Platz zum Waten wegen Menge an Angler ist, dann ist das ja normal. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt (9:00 Uhr) waren wir in Sierksdorf noch allein. Leute, lest doch mal den Kapitel* Grenzüberschreitungen* auf dieser Seite durch: #6*www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/kuestenknigge/kuestenknigge.html*#6Ich denke, das mir dort alle etwas nachfühlen können. Soetwas habe ich aber auch zum ersten mal erlebt.
> Also, dann. Wir bleiben dran.
> Marco


 Wieso Fragst du nicht höflich  such dir ein stein aus den ich dir an kopf schmeißen möchte #dich könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas erlebe 
hatte das auch mal ey hau ab das ist mein platz :cwieso du sitz doch da und angelst nicht 
na und hau ab 
noch so ein spruch kiefer bruch alter lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> @Bohnenfischer:
> 
> Ich hab am Wochenende 3 Deiner Fliegen abgerissen, weil meine Wurfkünste nicht der gewählten Vorfachstärke entsprachen |uhoh:Einfach in der Luft "abgeschnalzt" #q Und Fisch war auch nicht zu sehen...
> 
> Petri den Fängern #6


|bigeyeswelche |bigeyeswillst neue


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moinsen Ihr "Verrückten",

auch von mir eine kleine Berichterstattung.

Wann: 16.01.2011; 11:00-15:15Uhr
Wer: ich + Horst
Wo: Wohlenberg
Wetter: bedeckt, kurz einige Sonnenstrahlen
Wind: 4 - 5 bf SW
Wasser: klar 1°C
Womit: 1xBlech und 1x Blech + Springerfliege
Fänge: :c, aber gut erholt |supergri

Nachdem die Wieck vor einer guten Woche noch gut mit Eis bedeckt war, war es am WE schon wieder machbar. Also haben wir es links vom Anleger mal versucht.
Nach einer kurzen "Expedition" über die ufernahen Eisfelder, vorbei an 50 cm tiefen "Gletscherspalten", ging´s in´s Wasser. Wie Ihr schon gelesen habt, haben wir uns hauptsächlich auf die Erholung konzentrieren können. Die Kescher blieben trocken. War trotzdem wieder mal schön.

@Ossi: Petri zum 1. Saisonerfolg 2011

Gruß Mark

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Nen Kumpel & ich wurden sogar schon mit Steinen beworfen, von einer vorbeigehenden Schulklasse und nein es war nicht nur 1 Stein der 1-3m neben mir einschlug, Die Lehrer habens gesehen und natürlich nichts gesagt...


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Guido dich würde ich auch mit Steine bewerfen!
Bevor du mir alles wech fängst!
#h


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Das  hab  ich auf  Fehmarn auch schon erlebt solche  Schulklassen...mit Lehren die auch noch blöd  zusehen wenn sich diese  halbpubertären Schnösel aufspielen und Erwachsenen  lachhafter Weise mit Schlägen drohen  , nachdem man sie drauf  hingewiesen hat  das zu unterlassen.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> ...wenn sich diese halbpubertären Schnösel aufspielen und Erwachsenen lachhafter Weise mit Schlägen drohen


 
und wo ist jetzt das Problem? Dann klatscht man die ersten 3 an die Steilküste!!!! Dann gibt der Rest schon Ruhe...

Also nach mir soll sich mal einer trauen mit Steinen zu schmeißen:r....Der fliegt im hohen Bogen in Teich...Oder leckt die Steine der umliegenden 10m² sauber...Und die Lehrer können sich gleich dazu gesellen, die haben anscheinend den Beruf verfehlt.:r:r:r Da werd ich ja fuchsig....


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

im übrigen: BACK TO TOPIC!!!!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: heute 14 -17 uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich 
Womit: Snaps  Stripper, verschiedene Farben 
Was: nichts
Wind: w 2-3
Wasser: klar, ca 1,5 Grad

mal wieder ne nullnummer...

meine vorsätze fürd neue jahr waren eigentlich anders angedacht...


----------



## shad75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hier die nackten Fakten des gestrigen Küstentrips:

Wer: Hummerpaule und ich
Wo: Neustädter Bucht
Wann: Gestern
Wasser: Kalt wie Sau
Was: Ich 8 Meeforellen bis 57cm
Auf: Plastik
Warum: Weil ich auf einen Thread geantwortet habe.

Wer miese Fotos mit toten Fischen sehen will schickt ne PN an mich.
Gruß #h


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

*Moin moin!

Ich bin neu hier und wollte mal nett "hallo" sagen.
Wohne in HL und war in diesem Jahr 6mal im Wasser. 
Bilanz: 1x 44cm   1x 42cm(sehr mager-schwimmt wieder) und 2x untermassig.

Petri an alle Fänger!

Gruss Nils:vik:
*


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> *Moin moin!
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und wollte mal nett "hallo" sagen.
> Wohne in HL und war in diesem Jahr 6mal im Wasser.
> Bilanz: 1x 44cm   1x 42cm(sehr mager-schwimmt wieder) und 2x untermassig.
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> Gruss Nils:vik:
> *





Willkommen und Petri! #h


----------



## küstenjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

moin,moin,.....von der ostseeküste#h
ich bin seit ca 1 std wieder im warmen.......
...ich stand in der neustädter bucht.....im wasser.....
....habe einen sehr langen absteiger auf holz (etwa 75-80 cm)
aus den fluten gedrillt......er hatte noch ausgefranzte flossen und war zt.verpilzt......schlank wie ein motorrollerreifen.......
ich ließ ihn noch im wasser frei.........see,uns later.......hoffe ich
......tight lines.....aus ostholstein#h


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



shad75 schrieb:


> Hier die nackten Fakten des gestrigen Küstentrips:
> Wer: Hummerpaule und ich
> 
> Was: Ich 8 Meeforellen bis 57cm
> 
> 
> Wer miese Fotos mit toten Fischen sehen will schickt ne PN an mich.
> Gruß #h


sag jetzt nich das du denen allen eine vorn Kopp geballert hast


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Nein, wir haben zu zweit gefischt und 6 Fische entnommen....alle blank, mit losen Schuppen, maßig und in gutem Zustand....ist also alles im vernünftigem Rahmen!!!!
Tight Lines!!!


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: gestern 13:30-16.00 uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Womit: dieverses Blech
Was: nichts
Wind: w 2-3
Wasser: leicht angetrübt

Einen Versuch war es wert, denn im Wohnzimmer beißen sie immer schlecht :vik:


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> und wo ist jetzt das Problem? Dann klatscht man die ersten 3 an die Steilküste!!!! Dann gibt der Rest schon Ruhe...
> 
> Also nach mir soll sich mal einer trauen mit Steinen zu schmeißen:r....Der fliegt im hohen Bogen in Teich...Oder leckt die Steine der umliegenden 10m² sauber...Und die Lehrer können sich gleich dazu gesellen, die haben anscheinend den Beruf verfehlt.:r:r:r Da werd ich ja fuchsig....


 
Na, wer wird denn gleich so aggressiv sein?
Die schlimmste spezies hast du allerdings gar nicht angesprochen:
Nämlich die Kollegen, die um 13.30 Uhr schon mit dem Klingelzeichen im am Abend vorher gepackten Auto sitzen und auf dem Weg zum Strand sind und die besten Angelstellen besetzen!
Leute, bleibt locker! In jeder Berufs- und Freizeitsparte gibt es schwarze Schafe!#q 
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



hummerpaule schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben zu zweit gefischt und 6 Fische entnommen....alle blank, mit losen Schuppen, maßig und in gutem Zustand....ist also alles im vernünftigem Rahmen!!!!
> Tight Lines!!!



las sich aber anders,trotzdem Petri|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@ hummerpaule,

Petri zu dem tollen Ergebnis. Jetzt hast Du sicherlich richtig "Blut" geleckt. 
Mach weiter so.

@ Dirk,

beim nächsten Mal klappt es bestimmt. Gaaaaanz sicher. 

TL
Rolf


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri an die Fänger !!!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Dickes Petri auch von mir zu der tollen Strecke.
Ich konnte gestern zufällig für ein Stündchen in der Kieler Förde angeln. Es gab aber nur eine glatte Nullnummer.
Habe noch 3 weitere Angler gesehen bei denen aber auch nichts hängen blieb...


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin Leute.

1 Versuch für dieses Jahr:vik:

Wann: Heute
Wo: bei Damp
Wer: ich und 1 Angelfreund 
Womit: Spöket.
Was: 1 Mefo 52 cm die mir aber leider wieder aus meiner Hand rutschte |supergri. 

Aber ich kann nur sagen das es eine wunderschöne Mefo war,und es ist gut so wie es ist. lg


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin männer´s,

der erste versuch in meinem leben

Wann:22.01 von 8-13Uhr
Wo: Lohme
Wer kumpel und ich
Wasser:Glas klar
Womit:Blech
Was:Nüscht#c

Für mich als nicht ortskundiger war es erstmal ziemlich schwierig überhaupt ans wasser zu kommen:q

Vielleicht waren wir auch einfach nur zu blöd,oder es waren wirklich keine fische in der nähe|kopfkrat

Naja der anfang is gemacht,nächstes mal neue stelle neues glück.

Gruß...


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Gestern Morgen Sütel ,
am Mittag Heiligenhafen und am Nachmittag noch in Neustadt alles gegeben und viel Spass gehabt
Nur Silber war nich dabei :q


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> Gestern Morgen Sütel ,
> am Mittag Heiligenhafen und am Nachmittag noch in Neustadt alles gegeben und viel Spass gehabt
> Nur Silber war nich dabei :q


 Reimer und das von dir|kopfkratsonst hast du doch eigentlich immer deinen fisch. lg ole


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



boot schrieb:


> Reimer und das von dir|kopfkratsonst hast du doch eigentlich immer deinen fisch. lg ole



Nun warte ich auf 4 grad Wassertemperatur dann gibs ne dicke Trutte
Ole ,wollen wir uns dann mal am Wasser zum treffen verabreden?


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin zusammen,
Freitag und Samstag mit einem Freund in Ostholstein gewesen.
Haben mit Blech gefischt wobei für es jeden 2 Fische gab.
Meine 63er war davon die Größte.
Grüße Maik


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo maik 
ich konnte den fisch ja live sehen am samstag :ksuper fetter überspringer 
hier noch mal oline ein Fettes Petri heil #6meld dich mal wenn du wieder on tour gehts lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo Leute 
Wann :gestern 
Wo stsee 
Womit inke sau  :gdanach mal die Blechrute ausgepackt #q das schockt ja überhaubt nicht mehr |supergri

es ging nix alles gegeben bis zum nächsten trip 
lg andre


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> Nun warte ich auf 4 grad Wassertemperatur dann gibs ne dicke Trutte
> Ole ,wollen wir uns dann mal am Wasser zum treffen verabreden?


 Aber ja das würde ich gerne machen#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri an Maik, schöner Fisch !!!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri auch von mir zum schönen Überspringer.


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann:23.01 von 7.30 - 12.00Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: kumpel und ich
Wasser:Glas klar
Womit:Blech
Was:1 x 69  1 x 55 silber


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ hummerpaule,
> 
> Petri zu dem tollen Ergebnis. Jetzt hast Du sicherlich richtig "Blut" geleckt.
> Mach weiter so.
> 
> @ Dirk,
> 
> beim nächsten Mal klappt es bestimmt. Gaaaaanz sicher.
> 
> TL
> Rolf



Moin Rolf #h
Wieso jetzt Blut geleckt?????
Das hatte ich schon damals vor fast 20 Jahren in Elmenhorst und seitdem lässt mich dieser eine Silberbarren nicht mehr in Ruhe schlafen ;-)))
Dir auch tight lines....sehen uns sicher in der Saison noch am Wasser ;-)) fischen ja im selben Teich ;-)) und kennen die selben Ecken ;-))
Gruß Peer|wavey:

PS: morgen, Do und vielleicht auch noch Freitag wieder am Wasser ;-)))))...


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :gdanach mal die Blechrute ausgepackt #q das schockt ja überhaubt nicht mehr |supergri
> 
> es ging nix alles gegeben



Den Step hab ich am So. gar nicht erst gemacht, obwohl ich (leichten) Wind auf die Wurfhand hatte und andauernd meine Rutenspitze gepierct hatte #q. Erst als ich aufgehört hatte, beim Rückschwung immer nach hinten zu schauen, ob die Schnur sich streckt, sondern nach Gefühl gegangen bin, konnte die Mücke mehr Zeit im Wasser zubringen ... leider unterm Strich ohne Erfolg #h.. aber ob ich den mit Blech gehabt hätte #c?


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Heute nen Versuch in Sierksdorf gestartet. War wohl mehr Naturgenuss als der ernsthafte Versuch ne Mefo zu überlisten! Wind schlecht-Wasser zu kalt-Ententeich! Von 14:00-17:00 nicht einen Kontakt! Warte auf 8 Grad........#c


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Und hier wieder eine Meldung aus Rostock.

Wo: EH, neben HRO an der O
Wann: gestern 0800 bis 1100
Wind: 4 aus West, Nieselregen
Wasser: in Wellen 0,7 Meter hoch, 1,3°C (Quelle: www.bsh.de)
Womit: Spöket 28g, nichts anderes ließ sich mehr werfen
Was: 64cm silberner Blitz

Der Biss kam endlich nach 2 Stunden werfen, wo ich mich schon längst wieder in der warmen Hütte gewähnt hab. Ohne Wathose war der Drill etwas umständlich, da sich der Fisch hinter jedem Stein festgesetzt hat, und kaum dass der Bauch auf den Kieseln lag, er doch irgendwie wieder los kam und das ganze Spiel ging von vorne los.

Sorry, für die schlechte Bildqualität, aber das passt zu dem miesen Wetter gestern.

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/2981/bild003pa.jpg

Nur die Harten kommn inn Garten!#6


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Herzliches Petri Heil!

Bei Sauwetter fischen lohnt oft|supergri.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

So ein Fang ist bei den Bedingungen ja fast wie ein sechser im Lotto...dickes Petri :m


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Kann ich gar nicht mal behaupten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich bis auf eine, alle Ü60er (gut, so viele waren´s noch nicht) bei Sauwetter gefangen.

Man muss eben nur durchhalten. Glück gehört aber sicher auch dazu.|bla:


----------



## timo85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

petri schöner fisch


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri !!!


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri auch von mir!!!#6

Werd Freitag vllt. mal angreifen.|kopfkrat

*Wer mit will kann sich ja per PN melden. Will zwischen Wismarerbucht und Lübeckerbucht mal ran.*


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@ FreeLee,

Auch von mir ein ganz dickes   *Petri Heil*   ! 

TL
Rolf


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ey FreeLee,

fettes Petri von mir!
Da hatter wiedermal ne Blanke aus der Ostsee gezaubert!#6

Lg & Gruß in die alte Heimat!#h


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri von der Ostsee.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Geile Forelle! Und dann auf den Steenson, den habe ich schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefischt ... muss da wohl mal umdenken |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Geile Forelle! Und dann auf den Steenson, den habe ich schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefischt ... muss da wohl mal umdenken |wavey:


 auch wenn du den an der fliegenrute hast fängst du keine fische :q:q:qdu stinkstiefel
lg andre 

Petri zum Überspringer #6geiler fisch


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Schöner Fisch! Petri!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> auch wenn du den an der fliegenrute hast fängst du keine fische :q:q:qdu stinkstiefel
> lg andre




Ar...lecken, Andre! #h


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

@FreeLee: Petri Heil, wirklich toller Fisch! 

Ich war heut auch kurz los, habe aber nach ca. 20 Würfen zusammengepackt und bin wieder abgehauen -> Der Nordwind hat soviel loses Seegras ans Ufer gebracht, daß der Köder noch garnicht ganz im Wasser war, schon hing er voller Kraut ...  da hatte man keine Chance!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wo bist Du denn gewesen?

Gruß vom Fischland


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 27.01 17-19:30Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wetter/Wind: Eigentlich ganz gute Bedingungen, leicher Wind aus Ost
Wasser: Klar und ohne Welle, ein wenig Kraut
Womit: Spöket (grün/weiß & rot/weiß) mit und ohne Springerfliege
Fänge: NIX

Es war dennoch ein schöner Abend mit kalten Füßen!


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin zusammen!
Ich plane einen 2 Tage Tripp irgendwo im Bereich Timmendorfer Strand!
Hat jemand konkrete Tipps für Angelstellen in dem Bereich?
Gruß Silver68


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Brodner Ufer oder Sierksdorf unterhalb des Freizeitparks. Beim Brodner Ufer braucht man aber eine Zusatzkarte.


----------



## strily

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin alle miteinander,
wollte meinen Fang von heute auch eben melden.
 Wann: 28.1.11
 Wo: Bliesdorf 8 m Tiefe
 Was: eine 69er, 3,9 kg 
 Womit: Spöket rot/schwarz

Habe heute mit Azubi Frank 8 Stunden mit 8 Ruten vom Schlauchi geschleppt. Alle möglichen Köder ausprobiert. 1 Biss, 1 Fisch.
Vom Ufer aus ca. 500m weit rein sind unzählige Eisschollen. Sch.. Frost.
@xbone: die Latte habe ich vorgelegt, du springst drüber:q
@hamburgerjung93: Sonnabend mit dir einen abschleppen war auch geil. Danke fürs keschern|wavey:


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Danke für die Tipps!
Wie is denn mit Pelzerhaken oder Brodten(oder is das das was du mit Brodner Ufer meinst?)


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

8 Stunden mit 8 Ruten bei dem Wetter, Hut ab.
Petry zum Silberbarren
Ich hätt das nicht so lange ausgehalten.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ja, ich meinte das Brodner Ufer.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 28.01   12:00 - 14:00Uhr
Wo: westlich HRO
Wetter/Wind: ablandiger Wind, herrlicher Sonnenschein
Wasser: ups, dünne Eisschollen ohne Ende |bigeyes
Womit: hm
Fänge: äh?

Bin ca. 2 km im Wasser gewandert um eine halbwegs eisfreie Stelle zu finden.

Die gabs auch am Ende der Wanderung, in Börgerende.  Aber angeltechnisch war das nix.  Jede Berührung des Köders mit nem Stückchen Eis war wie ein Anfasser. War unlustig.

Was mich gewundert hat, das in dem ca. 1 Grad kaltem Wasser vereinzelt kleine Krebschen rumschwammen.

Nachtrag: letzten Samstag ne ca. 40-iger.


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: Heute von 8-14uhr
Wo: Bei Lohme
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wetter: Ablandiger wind,morgens -6grad
Wasser: Klar,kein eis
Was: Leider wieder nix

Warte jetzt auf milde temperaturen


Gruß...


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Wo bist Du denn gewesen?
> 
> Gruß vom Fischland


 
Hallo fischlandmefo,

war diesmal östlich von Zingst.
Meine Mutter wollte dort Steine sammeln und da ich drei Stunden Zeit hatte bis zum "Kinderabholen" und meine Frau arbeiten war, hab ich gesagt "Ich fahr mit und angle dort in der Zeit etwas".

Aber wie gesagt, man hatte keine Chance. Kaum war der Blinker/Wobbler im Wasser hing er voller Seegras. 
Ich bin dann wieder abgehauen, meine Mutter ist noch dortgeblieben und war wohl auch recht erfolgreich => an diesem Tag hatte ich wohl das "falsche Hobby".

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri an die (wenigen) Erfolgreichen. 
Und viel Glück denjenigen, die es weiter versuchen!
Wollte heute eigentlich auch noch mal mein Glück versuchen. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es einfach noch zu kalt ist. 
Mal sehen, ob doch was geht!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Fehmarnsund ist fast komplett zugefroren  !!!


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo Leute,

ich muss auch mal von meinen letztenfischzügen berichten.

Ich war die letzten 4 Wochen vielleicht 8 mal los, vorzugsweise Kieler-Ecke.
So war ich in Mönkeberg,Hindenburgufer, Falkenstein , BülkLT und Stohl.
Aber gefangen hab ich letzten AUsflüge leider nix.Aber...

...War heute in Dänisch-Nienhof und da war alles voll mit Randeis.Bis ca.200m weit ein nur Pfannkucheneis...Naja ich hab mich dann auf nen Stein am Ufer gesetzt und ein bischen in der Sonne aufs Eis geschaut.
In einiger Entfernung sah ich eine Frau mit zwei kleinen Kindern am Strand spazieren.
Die kinder sind dann auf eine trockengefallende Sandbank gelaufen die schräg von Ufer hinaus aufs Meer geht.
Am Ende der Sandbank angekommen wollten die Kinder zurück ans Ufer abkürzen und gerieten in tieferes Wasser.Die Kinder, vielleicht 5 und 8, gerieten in Panik da jede Welle ihre Gummistiefel weiter volllaufen ließ.
Schließlich fing der Kleinere an zu schreien und fiel um.
Ich bin dann sofort losgerannt um den Kleinen aus den Wasser zu holen.ich kam im Eiswasser durch die ganzen Schollen nicht gut vorwärts.Die Mutter schien recht in Panik und schrie am Ufer.
Hab mir, nachdem ich bei den beiden angelagt war, den Kleinen gepackt und die etwa 20m zum Ufer getragen.Dann wieder raus und den Größeren geholt.Beide völlig unterkühlt und in Panik.
Zum Glück parkte die Frau mit ihrem Auto (illegaler Weise muss man sagen) sehr nah am Strand, so dass wir sie am Auto während wir auf den Krankenwagen warteten in einer Decke im Auto versorgen konnten.
Der Krankenwagen kam um nahm sie mit.

Man man man, Leute gibts.Man kann doch nicht so leichtfertig sein und seine Kinder auf den Eisschollen in der Ostsee spielen lassen.Vor allem da in der Nähe zum Strand ein Mutter-Kindheim ist, wo eben häufiger junge Familien aus anderen Teilen Deutschlands sich erholen.
Aber eben die haben auch leider immerwieder Rettungsaktionen erfordert.ich denke im Sommer an die vielen Abgetriebenen auf Luftmatrazen beim Meeräschenfischen.

Aber Danke hat sie immerhin gesagt.Eigendlich wollte ich nur ein bischen beim Fischen entspannen, aber es kommt halt immer anders.

Wünsch euch einen schönen Start in die Woche.
Gruß


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin,

waren auch wieder zu zweit unterwegs...

Samstag 29.01
Wo: wo kein Eis war...Ostküste Fehmarn, alle vorher angefahrenen Stellen waren dicht bzw. nicht zu befischen.
Wetter: nachts im Auto genächtigt -8,5°C....morgens -7 und Tagsüber -1,
herrlich sonnig aber dafür Ententeich und glasklar.
Was: nüscht

Das erste Mal einen wirkich komplett leeren Parkplatz in WH gesehen - wir haben später auch herausgefunden warum.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Mann, Da hast Du ja was erlebt!

Hut ab für Deine eisige Rettungsaktion!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Jo, krasse Nummer und Hut ab !


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich muss auch mal von meinen letztenfischzügen berichten.
> 
> Ich war die letzten 4 Wochen vielleicht 8 mal los, vorzugsweise Kieler-Ecke.
> So war ich in Mönkeberg,Hindenburgufer, Falkenstein , BülkLT und Stohl.
> Aber gefangen hab ich letzten AUsflüge leider nix.Aber...
> 
> ...War heute in Dänisch-Nienhof und da war alles voll mit Randeis.Bis ca.200m weit ein nur Pfannkucheneis...Naja ich hab mich dann auf nen Stein am Ufer gesetzt und ein bischen in der Sonne aufs Eis geschaut.
> In einiger Entfernung sah ich eine Frau mit zwei kleinen Kindern am Strand spazieren.
> Die kinder sind dann auf eine trockengefallende Sandbank gelaufen die schräg von Ufer hinaus aufs Meer geht.
> Am Ende der Sandbank angekommen wollten die Kinder zurück ans Ufer abkürzen und gerieten in tieferes Wasser.Die Kinder, vielleicht 5 und 8, gerieten in Panik da jede Welle ihre Gummistiefel weiter volllaufen ließ.
> Schließlich fing der Kleinere an zu schreien und fiel um.
> Ich bin dann sofort losgerannt um den Kleinen aus den Wasser zu holen.ich kam im Eiswasser durch die ganzen Schollen nicht gut vorwärts.Die Mutter schien recht in Panik und schrie am Ufer.
> Hab mir, nachdem ich bei den beiden angelagt war, den Kleinen gepackt und die etwa 20m zum Ufer getragen.Dann wieder raus und den Größeren geholt.Beide völlig unterkühlt und in Panik.
> Zum Glück parkte die Frau mit ihrem Auto (illegaler Weise muss man sagen) sehr nah am Strand, so dass wir sie am Auto während wir auf den Krankenwagen warteten in einer Decke im Auto versorgen konnten.
> Der Krankenwagen kam um nahm sie mit.
> 
> Man man man, Leute gibts.Man kann doch nicht so leichtfertig sein und seine Kinder auf den Eisschollen in der Ostsee spielen lassen.Vor allem da in der Nähe zum Strand ein Mutter-Kindheim ist, wo eben häufiger junge Familien aus anderen Teilen Deutschlands sich erholen.
> Aber eben die haben auch leider immerwieder Rettungsaktionen erfordert.ich denke im Sommer an die vielen Abgetriebenen auf Luftmatrazen beim Meeräschenfischen.
> 
> Aber Danke hat sie immerhin gesagt.Eigendlich wollte ich nur ein bischen beim Fischen entspannen, aber es kommt halt immer anders.
> 
> Wünsch euch einen schönen Start in die Woche.
> Gruß



#r für Deine Courage! 
Wie doof können einige Leute eigentlich sein #q
Man möchte sich gar nicht ausmalen was passiert wäre, wenn Du nicht so beherzt eingegriffen hättest!?

Grüße 
Jannis


----------



## schlaufenwilly

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo DiDo_43,

Du bist doch gestern auch nach W`münde zurückgelaufen. War da nichts?

schlaufenwilly


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Stoltera ist am Samstag ne 68er auf rote Garnele mit Fliegenrute gefangen worden#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

jo, schönes ding.
ich war freitag los bei nienhagen, aber nur eis, sonnabend musste ich auf see und da gab´s vor wmünde viele, viele eisfelder-bis etwa 4meilen vor anfang kadettrinne|bigeyes,
hätte nie gedacht, dat bei diesen bedingungen ne mefo gefangen wird #6
naja jetzt wird´s bald wieder wärmer und dann geht´s richtig los...

schönen gruß


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Gestern waren 2 von unseren Jungs erst auf Fehmarn und dann noch an 2 Spots in OH unterwegs, aber bis auf ein paar Eisschollen gabs nichts zu holen.

Man hoffentlich kommt der Frühling bald...Ich hab nämlich die Möglichkeit, in 2 Wochen ein paar Tage in Großenbrode zu übernachten...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich muss auch mal von meinen letztenfischzügen berichten.
> 
> Ich war die letzten 4 Wochen vielleicht 8 mal los, vorzugsweise Kieler-Ecke.
> So war ich in Mönkeberg,Hindenburgufer, Falkenstein , BülkLT und Stohl.
> Aber gefangen hab ich letzten AUsflüge leider nix.Aber...
> 
> ...War heute in Dänisch-Nienhof und da war alles voll mit Randeis.Bis ca.200m weit ein nur Pfannkucheneis...Naja ich hab mich dann auf nen Stein am Ufer gesetzt und ein bischen in der Sonne aufs Eis geschaut.
> In einiger Entfernung sah ich eine Frau mit zwei kleinen Kindern am Strand spazieren.
> Die kinder sind dann auf eine trockengefallende Sandbank gelaufen die schräg von Ufer hinaus aufs Meer geht.
> Am Ende der Sandbank angekommen wollten die Kinder zurück ans Ufer abkürzen und gerieten in tieferes Wasser.Die Kinder, vielleicht 5 und 8, gerieten in Panik da jede Welle ihre Gummistiefel weiter volllaufen ließ.
> Schließlich fing der Kleinere an zu schreien und fiel um.
> Ich bin dann sofort losgerannt um den Kleinen aus den Wasser zu holen.ich kam im Eiswasser durch die ganzen Schollen nicht gut vorwärts.Die Mutter schien recht in Panik und schrie am Ufer.
> Hab mir, nachdem ich bei den beiden angelagt war, den Kleinen gepackt und die etwa 20m zum Ufer getragen.Dann wieder raus und den Größeren geholt.Beide völlig unterkühlt und in Panik.
> Zum Glück parkte die Frau mit ihrem Auto (illegaler Weise muss man sagen) sehr nah am Strand, so dass wir sie am Auto während wir auf den Krankenwagen warteten in einer Decke im Auto versorgen konnten.
> Der Krankenwagen kam um nahm sie mit.
> 
> Man man man, Leute gibts.Man kann doch nicht so leichtfertig sein und seine Kinder auf den Eisschollen in der Ostsee spielen lassen.Vor allem da in der Nähe zum Strand ein Mutter-Kindheim ist, wo eben häufiger junge Familien aus anderen Teilen Deutschlands sich erholen.
> Aber eben die haben auch leider immerwieder Rettungsaktionen erfordert.ich denke im Sommer an die vielen Abgetriebenen auf Luftmatrazen beim Meeräschenfischen.
> 
> Aber Danke hat sie immerhin gesagt.Eigendlich wollte ich nur ein bischen beim Fischen entspannen, aber es kommt halt immer anders.
> 
> Wünsch euch einen schönen Start in die Woche.
> Gruß


 Danke erst mal das du die beiden Kinder gerettet hast #6
mein Sohn ist erst 4 
und der will auch immer das machen was er nicht darf 
bei mir würde der bestimmt nicht auf eis gehen 
die Mutter hätte ich erst mal zusammen geschißen |bla:
und ein tritt in arsch noch dazu 
hoffentlich bezahlt sie den einsatz vom krankenwagen 
sowas leichtsinniges 
lg andre 
achso heut ne 80 auf fliege


----------



## TPJanssen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo Leute!
Gestern den A... abgefroren..

Wann: So 31.01.2011 (7.00 - 14.00 Uhr)
Wo: Neustaedter Bucht
Wer: Nur ich und ca. 10 andere
Womit: Spöket r/s
Was: 40 und 43
Wind: nichts
Wasser: klar, 0 Grad und weniger, teilw. Eis

Morgens leider viel dünnes Eis, das der Wind aber gegen 9:00 Uhr wegtrieb. Danach windstill...
Von 11:30 - 12:00 Uhr wurde mein Spoeket mehrfach unter der Oberfläche eindrucksvoll attackiert. Mehrere Bisse, zwei blieben hängen.
Die zweite folgte dem Spoeket wie ein Marlin, mit Schwall an der Oberfläche und schlug kurz dagegen. Ich lies dann nach und ruckte den Blinker und dann nahm sie ihn. Ein tolles Erlebnis!
Danach war der Schwarm weg und nichts ging mehr....

Allen eine gute Saison

Tom


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri, stell ich mir echt geil vor wenn man sie an der Oberfläche schon nachlaufen sieht!|rolleyes

Ich will auch endlich wieder, aber das Eis ist echt zum k...!#q

Gruß belly


----------

